# ZAPART help



## Martyoc (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone have the Zapart utility? I have been looking everywhere with no joy


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

My crystal ball is foggy today, and it just had it's 2000 view overhaul damn it!

https://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=Zapart&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## Martyoc (Nov 19, 2013)

Zapart is a dos partition tool, Not art


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Google didn't have much an idea of what it was.

Anyway, what do you need to do? Can you put the drive in a USB caddy and use later versions of Windows to remove partitions, format, make active?


----------



## Martyoc (Nov 19, 2013)

I used it years ago and found it really good just to blow away a partition, I work in IT and when ever I remove a PC from a site I have to make the data safe, I don't want to hang around on site and wait for a disk wipe so just want to blow away the partition off a USB stick then when I'm back at base I will securely wipe them,


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Use debug and a batch file which will do the same thing - some info here.

http://www.fdisk.com/fdisk/HardDrive.htm


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

Are you sure you're not talking about "Delpart.exe", it's a DOS utility used to remove NTFS partions?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

sixpack said:


> Are you sure you're not talking about "Delpart.exe", it's a DOS utility used to remove NTFS partions?


Agreed. Delpart should be able to do the same thing.


----------

